# Diamond and MGV



## nazclk (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if you don't want to transfer to Diamond, if they will take back your Monarch Grand ownership if it is paid for of course.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2012)

No you get to keep it, just ecause DRI bought the property management company doesn't mean you have to convert to their program despite what the sales liars say


----------



## drguy (Nov 16, 2012)

Your ownership with MGV remains untouched, as do the underlying sold units.  You can "upgrade" to DRI and have access to the units that they develop in the future, or remain owners of the MGV trust and have access to the units owned prior to the bankruptcy.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 17, 2012)

DRI, on occasion, allows for deed backs. You'll need to contact their loss mitigation division to see if you have this option. The conditions often include having a years worth of MF's paid in advance plus transfer fee's. It's not necessarily an inexpensive thing but it is a certain way to get rid of your timeshare. 

Now whether or not they'll allow deed backs on MGV units can be debated on these forums but, you'll never know for certain unless you call them. Telling you they won't take deed backs is the safest answer and will probably be the correct answer more often than not.


----------

